# C**k rings...dumb questions!!



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

I was at the online toy store and saw hundreds of different kinds of rings. Someone needs to explain these to me and I figured this was the best place to go. Do they really help? Do they give more pleasure to guy? Some of them look pretty strange, but then again some look really sexy. I'd love to see my H wearing?? one! Why do some have more than one ring? Is,it supposed to be something you would use at each session or is it just another tool in the bedroom? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

2nt is correct, the double one goes around the scrotum and penis.

We have two and they add interest for sure.

We have one with rabbit ears and one without. I have to be careful with the rabbit ears one because if I get too excited it 'bumps' my wife a little painfully, but the ears do 'hit the spot'. Fiind this one better if my wife does cowgirl as she can position herself 'just right'.

Definitely worth trying. I think they can be especially helpful to maintain an erection but not sure.

This site has a guide on measuring your tackle and how to use one.

http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/sex-toys/male-sex-toys/****-rings/


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Good question. I have always wondered how they work. Never tried one yet, but might have to take a second look. It is mainly to keep an erection????


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We have one in the cupboard that has never been used. I think I will get it out and leave it on his pillow


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Good question. I have always wondered how they work. Never tried one yet, but might have to take a second look. It is mainly to keep an erection????


They can be but both of ours are vibrating rings.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I love it when a guy wears a virating C**K ring. I admit I have added a few of these to my Amazon orders over the years. 
CR Hidden Treasures


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

First off, no question is a dumb question except that which is not asked. It is smart to inform yourself.

C*ck rings should only be left on for 15-20 minutes. They constrict the blood flow, so it still flows in but flows out slower. This helps to increase the size and stiffness of erection in many. They can also help to maintain an erection for longer. There are a variety of sizes and styles, and you will need to find what size works best for you. I would recommend a rubber style to begin with. There are some that are metal that are put on before erection, but if you are getting to the 20 minute mark, could be difficult to remove if you still have an erection. 

My H prefers this one bango Search Results - as do I. It has more elasticity due to the design so it works for a wider range of girth sizes. This also has a vibe for clit stimulation, which I really enjoy. I also prefer the vertical design and the fact that the vibe is rounded on the edges and enclosed. I have used some with the horizontal design and some have harsh edges that are uncomfortable for me. This one also has the swing portion that is good for stimulating the perineum area and the testicles.

Some are designed to have a ring around the c*ck and one around the testes. There are some that are designed like a cage, that go along the length of the shaft. There are some with two vibes, one above and one below. There is also variation in the size of the vibes. 

There are some positions that use of this style of c*ck ring will not be as comfortable in as others. It is a lot of fun to experiment and see what works for you though.


----------



## jennysmith (Jan 23, 2013)

i feel so inexperienced LOL!
i've never seen a c Ring


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

jennysmith said:


> i feel so inexperienced LOL!
> i've never seen a c Ring


No worries, I didn't have any experience with toys until the past couple of years. I am a research and education nut though, so once I get interested in something, I get all the information that I can.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> First off, no question is a dumb question except that which is not asked. It is smart to inform yourself.
> 
> C*ck rings should only be left on for 15-20 minutes. They constrict the blood flow, so it still flows in but flows out slower. This helps to increase the size and stiffness of erection in many. They can also help to maintain an erection for longer. There are a variety of sizes and styles, and you will need to find what size works best for you. I would recommend a rubber style to begin with. There are some that are metal that are put on before erection, but if you are getting to the 20 minute mark, could be difficult to remove if you still have an erection.
> 
> ...



Yes they are good fun, but they feel really strange buzzing away around your tackle. (In a good way).

As I said earlier we find the one with ears good but I have to be careful not to be too enthusiastic as it can 'bump' my wife rather hard I find it better with a slow grind. Besides which a slow grind with a vibrating ring gives a lot more sensation to the woman.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

After reading this thread, I went out and bought this guys:

Amazon.com: Easy Release Tri **** and Ball Ring: Health & Personal Care

We used it last night and the feeling during orgasm was incredible! I can't wait to get home and try it again!!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^How does that thing work?? :scratchhead:

Looks painful lol


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that the ring that goes around the scrotum is pleasurable. My nuts are very sensitive, and the slightest flick hurts like hell. Choking them out with that ring doesn't at all look like something I'd want to try.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I imagine it isn't for everyone, but... that being said... I was a little worried about a choking effect as well and it really doesn't hurt at all. 

Each of the 3 rings sort of snap together, so you put the first big one on, snap it on place, then the next one, snap it in place, and then the last one. The connectors are a little awkward, but not too bad...


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I can feel my balls throbbing in pain just thinking about it.  I'd be afraid to try it. To each their own.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a lil scared...


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

coupdegrace said:


> I can feel my balls throbbing in pain just thinking about it.  I'd be afraid to try it. To each their own.


Well, it's not like it goes across "the boys." ;-)

Imagine this, if you will: hold yourself around the very base and underneath the scrotum. It's the same principle as pressing on the perineum to hold back orgasm, allowing for more...um..."staying power." As has been said, though, you don't want to leave one on for a terribly extended period due to constriction of blood flow.

That's the beauty of the rubbery gel type...they're very stretchy, so relatively easy to get on (and off) regardless of your state of arousal. Like others have mentioned, ours is a two-ring with a nub to rub the clitoris and a spot for a vibe bullet. The first time we used it, we were indifferent, but after that, the wife grew to really enjoy the vibe/nub effect. It's not a regular part of our repertoire, but it's there if we feel like using it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your responses. Since h and I are trying to get ok now each other again, I have been trying to,think of some different ways that we can have fun. I don't know if my H will try one but I think I'm going to try. Some of them just look so,damn sexy!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

This is one of the ones we have, it's a vibe with ears.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

As long as we're showing specifics, here's ours.

Jelly Tool Belt - Pure Romance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOldMan (Feb 8, 2013)

You might be surprised what a c**k ring can do for you.

I am a 73 year old man and "old man" problems have really started to set in, you know, like ED and DE (delayed ejaculation). 

I have done a lot of research on the web and in books trying to at least maintain what I have left.

C**k rings when used properly can help maintain an erection for quite a while, actually a lot longer than they should be used. *Around the penis maybe 30 minutes at the mos*t, but I wouldn't use them around my scrotum. The penis may go for around an hour without blood flow but testis need a steady flow.

I have several rings, but the one I depend on the most is a simple silicon tube looped thru a wooden bead. I just tighten it right for the occasion and look at the clock. After about 20 minutes it comes off even I have to start over.

My experience with a metal ring was NOT GOOD!!! I couldn't get rid of my erection and almost had to find a hacksaw to cut the ring off.

When I tried the ones with vibrators it was a long time ago when the batteries were in little box and a wire went to the vibrator. The wires kept breaking.


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I am curious how those jelly ones hold up? I like the pressure that rubber ones provide, but not sure these would offer the same.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

TheOldMan said:


> You might be surprised what a c**k ring can do for you.
> 
> I am a 73 year old man and "old man" problems have really started to set in, you know, like ED and DE (delayed ejaculation).
> 
> ...


The metallic ring I have has a removable clasp. I too have the same fear about a true looping metalic **** ring about what if you cannot get it off.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I have used **** rings for several years. I had to try several until I found what worked best for me. They definitely make the erection firmer and I can last longer. My wife likes the one we have with the vibrating bullet … gets her off every time. I read where it is recommended that men masturbate while wearing one so they can get use to the feel and try different ones until they find the most comfortable one. Using a good lube helps slide it on easily. Never wear one for more than thirty minutes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NorCalMan said:


> I have used **** rings for several years. I had to try several until I found what worked best for me. They definitely make the erection firmer and I can last longer. My wife likes the one we have with the vibrating bullet … gets her off every time. I read where it is recommended that men masturbate while wearing one so they can get use to the feel and try different ones until they find the most comfortable one. Using a good lube helps slide it on easily. Never wear one for more than thirty minutes.


Vibrating bullet sounds like an awesome option. Can remain deeply penetrated and stroke shallow and get her off clitorally!


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want really cheap and entry level simply go to a discount store and buy a pack of hair bands. All sizes and colors available. If too big, double them over. If not, use as is. Pack of 10 or more usually $1. Also, no need to wash or anything, just toss them in the garbage. Works for us making everything that much bigger, especially her eyes!


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

My husband sometimes wears one at the base of his penis. He just uses a rubber o-ring from the hardware store. Works great. Must be the right size. He tried one too tight and it got real painful when his penis filled with blood. Really makes those veins and blood vessels stand out along his "shaft". Yummmm.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

After reading this thread, I want to get my husband one!

He, on the other hand, is showing a fair amount of recalcitrance. Guys, are pleasure enhancers for you, too, or do you just do it to please your woman and the payback you get is her enthusiasm? 

Not only does he seem a little afraid to "bind his junk," but he seems to think my interest might be because the unadorned deal isn't good enough. Sigh. He says the same when I tell him I want a dildo. Sigh again. Sometimes you guys are the ones who over-think these things. 

I'm getting one. He's just going to have to deal. *Pout* *Stamping feet.*


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

@GettingIt. Just tie him to the bed and put it on him. He will thank you for it. LOL


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

kimd said:


> @GettingIt. Just tie him to the bed and put it on him. He will thank you for it. LOL


Umm what's that adage that says " Its easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission? "


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> After reading this thread, I want to get my husband one!
> 
> He, on the other hand, is showing a fair amount of recalcitrance. Guys, are pleasure enhancers for you, too, or do you just do it to please your woman and the payback you get is her enthusiasm?
> 
> ...


:lol: :rofl:


Well from personal experience I would say it does give the guy pleasure, feeling that thing buzzing on the base of your shaft is a weird but pleasurable feeling.
But I would say it is possibly more fun for the woman than for the man.

Just watching her face when she mounts me and positions herself to get the buzz is awesome.

Don't know about others but it's a toy and as such gets infrequent use. I think too much use would remove some of the fun and pleasure gained from using it.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Don't forget, there is only a short amount of time you should leave one on. It may be here in the thread somewhere. I think it's like fifteen minutes, but I'm not sure. It can damage a man if it's left on longer than a certain amount of time. Something important I wanted to share.


Thank you for this information, wonder if any here have had problems?


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Metal penis rings can be dangerous as they do not expand with a mans penis. My husband sometimes wears a rubber O ring from the hardware store. It fits loosely before arousal and is snug when he is he is "firm". One size does not fit all so just buy several and see what works. My husband has kept his on for over an hour with no problem. As long as the mans blood flows into and out of his penis it will be okay. If it turns blue and gets cold, that is dangerous.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am intrigued but apprehensive to try one of these C0ck rings....not sure which one to start with and try.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I am intrigued but apprehensive to try one of these C0ck rings....not sure which one to start with and try.


Just try what I said above. You and yours will love it. It really makes those precious veins pop out  . Do it properly and I promise it will not hurt.


----------



## Busted Knuckle (Nov 6, 2013)

the stretchy silicone, tpr, jelly ones with nubs and whatever else molded into them can be fun some have little vibrators or tongues etc - some are only to go around the shaft other around the shaft and scrotum and others have multiple loops for one or the other or both ........ first time and occasional users should stick with the novelty type or the rubber jelly kind. the man needs to practice with the firmer type b3 actually putting them into action. the solid ones made metal, wood or plastic have no give and if too tight can be a real scary experience - best to "size" yourself with a shoe string or flexible sewing type tape measure divide the length by 3.14 and round up to the nearest 1/4" most solid rings are 1.75", 2.00" or 2.25" they take practice putting them on and the only way they come off is after you've deflated - do they work - you betcha they do - if sized correctly they will increase firmness and sensitivity several times more than without as mentioned by a previous poster get some rubber or silicone O rings from the hardware store they're cheap and you can experiment with them - if you want to move up to solid metal do the same thing back @ the hardware store for a metal ring if that works for you then buy the real thing. they come in different metals and shapes. good luck. BKG


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Having contributed way back when the thread started, I have an addendum.

Honestly don't recall what made me wonder if such a thing existed, but a few weeks ago, I found that there are also ring that are designed to fit just below the base of the head for purely decorative purposes. They're not meant to constrict blood flow and improve erections...they're just for looks. Sizing can apparently be difficult, given that there is some, um, variance in physical states, shall we say. But, Busted's tips for sizing are still right on the money. I've seen a few that I like the design of, but would also like to get the wife's buy-in, since she finds the concept of decorative penis jewelry to be odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

